# General > The Literature Network >  error message

## PeterL

I have been getting the error message below when I tried to look at any blog entry. I found a back way in the worked once, but it not working consistently.

Warning: Illegal string offset 'name' in [path]/includes/functions.php on line 6988
Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/aspen0/public_html/forums/includes/class_core.php
Line: 5615

----------


## PeterL

And now I'm getting to the error message below when I try to look at forum posts. 

Warning: Illegal string offset 'name' in [path]/includes/functions.php on line 6988

Warning: session_start(): Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at [path]/includes/class_core.php:5615) in [path]/includes/facebook/facebook.php on line 37

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at [path]/includes/class_core.php:5615) in [path]/includes/functions.php on line 4513

----------


## PeterL

I tried using a different browser and got the message below when I clicked on forums from the main page.


vBulletin Message


Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/aspen0/public_html/forums/includes/class_core.php
Line: 5615


Literature Network Forums

----------


## Iain Sparrow

I'm getting the same thing... and not just on this forum.
The only other forum I belong to uses the same site software as TLN, and Safari on my old Apple iBookG4 is misbehaving.

In fact I rather doubt this post will even submit... here goes...

----------


## Iain Sparrow

I'm getting the same thing... and not just on this forum.
The only other forum I belong to uses the same site software as TLN, and Safari on my old Apple iBookG4 is misbehaving.

In fact I rather doubt this post will even submit... here goes...

----------


## PeterL

Well, it came through. 

The other vBulletin place that I use uses a different version, which leads me to think that a bad update caused the problem.

----------


## PeterL

The fault in the code is causing posts to be double posted, as happened to Ian Sparrow, and would have happened to me, if I hadn't realized what was happening.

----------


## Hwo Thumb

There's a few problems.

When you try to open a topic directly from the home page (eg. when you click Latest Post on a sub-forum)

Editing is, like, seriously screwed up, man.
[img=http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/Archangel913/what_zps3bd3b93a.png][/img]

----------


## Hwo Thumb

Also, editing is, like, seriously screwed up, man.
See screen cap
V


Edit: Also, apparently that's the double-posting issue you guys mentioned. :P

----------


## Paulclem

I'm getting error messages too. I can't view posts unless I login.

----------


## aliengirl

You're luckier than me. I can't view some threads even when I'm logged in.  :Tongue:  That error message...aargh. :/

----------


## PeterL

Has anyone had contact with an admin or moderator, or are they too busy trying to straighten things out?

----------


## PeterL

It appears that things are working again. Or am I mistaken?

----------


## aliengirl

I've sent a message to Scher and it seems they are working on it.

----------


## PeterL

It does look as if they have mostly or completely succeeded.

----------


## Admin

I fixed it. Upgraded the server toa new version of PHP not realizing it'd break the forum, so I rolled it back.

----------


## PeterL

> I fixed it. Upgraded the server toa new version of PHP not realizing it'd break the forum, so I rolled it back.


Great! 
It had that look and feel.

----------


## Delta40

You don't think it has anything to do with heartbleed do you?

----------


## PeterL

Not at all likely, he said it was an update to PHP not to security.

----------

